# zwarte kousen



## cyaxares_died

Wat is de betekenis van "zwarte kousen" in de volgende zin?
"Ook in zwarte-kousenstad Qom zie je kleine tekenen van verandering. "


----------



## HKK

Zwarte kousen: schwarze Socken.

Ik heb deze uitdrukking nog nooit gezien, maar volgens mij staan de zwarte kousen symbool voor het conservatisme en/of de vroomheid van de stad Qom.


----------



## Suehil

Een 'zwarte kousen kerk' is een puriteins kerk (zo strikt dat de vrouwen allemaal verplicht zijn om zwarte kousen te dragen).  
Het is een bekende uitdrukking in Nederland.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Suehil said:


> Een 'zwarte kousen kerk' is een puriteinse kerk (zo strikt dat de vrouwen allemaal verplicht zijn om zwarte kousen te dragen).
> Het is een bekende uitdrukking in Nederland.





HKK said:


> Ik heb deze uitdrukking nog nooit gezien, maar volgens mij staan de zwarte kousen symbool voor het conservatisme en/of de vroomheid van de stad Qom.


In eerste instantie moest ik denken aan het feit dat in Iran Qom _ook_ bekend staat als de stad in Iran met de meeste prostituees... Ik was dus aan een heel andere soort zwarte kousen aan het denken . Bedankt Sue en HKK om dat beeld bij te stellen...
Ik heb deze uitdrukking ook nog nooit gelezen of gehoord (hier in niet-gereformeerd Vlaanderen). Het duurde zelfs even voor de woorden 'zwarte kousen' het beeld van een puritein opriepen. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Sauv

HKK said:


> Ik heb deze uitdrukking nog nooit gezien, maar volgens mij staan de zwarte kousen symbool voor het conservatisme en/of de vroomheid van de stad Qom.


 
Dat klopt. Zoals Suehil al zei, is zwarte kousen een benaming voor een streng gelovende gemeenschap. Ik kende de benaming alleen als aanduiding voor conservatieve puriteinse christenen. Qom is inderdaad dé religieuze stad van Iran, héél strenggelovig.


----------



## Zinonas

Hallo
Ik ben het eens met de uitleg "uiterst conservatieve/puriteinse/  ..." en signaleer enkel dat sinds 1995 het woord correct gespeld wordt als ZWARTEKOUSENKERK, zwartekousenstad, zwarrtekousendorp, . . . in een woord, dus. 
Groeten,
Zinonas.


----------



## Mimi2005

Zwarte kousenkerken zijn de stricte richtingen onder de protestanten, dus gereformeerd, doopsgezind etc. Andere protestantse richtingen als bv. remonstrant, Nederlands hervormd zijn gèèn zwarte kousenkerken.
Inderdaad genoemd naar de kousen en zwarte, donkere kleding die bij de kerkgang gedragen dienen te worden.


----------



## hera62

Nog even een kleine correctie: Gereformeerd (tenminste als je "gewoon" Gereformeerd bedoelt) is géén zwartekousenkerk en Doopsgezind zéker niet. De "gewone" Gereformeerden (tegenwoordig deel uitmakend van de Protestantse Kerk Nederland, PKN) zijn een "mainstream" kerkgenootschap en de Doopsgezinden zijn voor kerkelijke begrippen zelfs een progressief kerkgenootschap. Het gaat bij de zwartekousenkerken echt om de kleine, zeer conservatieve, afsplitsingskerken zoals de Nederlands Gereformeerden (weer niet de Nederlands Hervormden...),  Christelijk Gereformeerden, Oud Gereformeerde Gemeente en zo nog een heel stel. Ze hebben met Qom inderdaad gemeen dat ze erg "recht in de leer" zijn. In die zin is Qom het Sji'itisch-Islamitische equivalent van een zwartekousenstad.


----------



## Mimi2005

Dan zijn we het, op de doopsgezinden na, dus eens .


----------



## hera62

Dat lijkt mij sowieso. 't Was ook maar een *kleine* correctie (en ik heb Doopsgezinde vrienden en die wil ik toch niet in een verkeerd daglicht stellen ).


----------

